# [SOLVED] Adobe Photoshop Elements 7.0 won't start



## Monstre (Jun 13, 2010)

It used to load correctly when I tried to start via the desktop icon, now it seems to be loading something for a second and just stops. I have also tried launching via the .exe


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Adobe Photoshop Elements 7.0 won't start*

Have you tried deleting the Preferences file?


> Corrupted preferences file
> 
> Photoshop stores your personal program settings in a preferences file...... When Photoshop or Elements starts acting "funny", and does not behave as expected, a corrupted prefs file is very often the culprit. Deleting the file and letting it regenerate is often a cure.
> 
> Click here for further instructions: Resetting Preferences in Photoshop and Elements


If that doesn't work, uninstall and reinstall Photoshop, either the usual way through Control Panel or by using Revo Uninstaller (Pro version is a fully functional trial for 30 days).


----------



## Monstre (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Adobe Photoshop Elements 7.0 won't start*

Thanks =)


----------

